# Bay Flats Lodge - "A Scouting Tip" Oct. 26, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 26, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
No matter how experienced one may be, we all are guilty at times of attempting to out-guess ourselves, and we consequently make the wrong decision as to where we believe the fish to be located or where we should begin to fish on any given day. So, you have to become a student of the game. What game? The scouting game.

When we talk about scouting, folks typically envision riding around the bay in a boat looking for signs of fish in the area. And granted, that is one way of scouting that can often pay huge dividends in the right situation and under proper conditions. However, another, more simplistic method of scouting can be performed right in the comfort of your own home as you make preparations for your next trip. Youâ€™ll need a hot spot fishing map, and the use of a GPS is highly recommended.

On those nights prior to or just after your trips, and while all other members of the family are in the other room watching television, resign yourself to a quiet place to program your new scouting spots. It may sound a bit silly, but some of your best fish can be recognized as a result of these late night scouting trips (at home). Use the maps and GPS to plan out your next trip by wind speed and direction. Have a fall back plan in the event the wind decides to change on you at the last second. Stick to your plan and learn new spots. Once you locate where the fish really are, itâ€™s equally important to record your trips in a fishing log. Regardless of whether you elect to wade or drift, at this time of year the signals and clues are the same - birds, slicks, and lots and lots of frantic bait.

San Antonio Bay is now beginning to hit its fall fishing pattern at full stride, and as of late we have seen a big push to mud and scattered shell. With November nearly here, we are seeing the arrival of many ducks in our area. It won't be long before we'll be doing the cast and blast trips, and loving both ends of the day. Have fun out there, and be safe!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Tuesday started with three anglers and ended with two. Mike had to be back at 9:30AM to get back to the office, so we obliged and got him there on time after boxing a few trout and landing a monster Jack Crevelle on light tackle,which was a 40-minute battle (winning the Yeti cooler for Michael). Later, the guys and I found a few more keeper trout and hoards of smalls. We searched for the redfish for a couple hours and finally found a group of minors with one being a keeper. I tell ya, these gents are newbies to the saltwater, but they learned fast and could not be better company. Today the teams changed a bit, so we will see what the fish have in mind and hope we can give them what they are looking for in the way of a meal. Cheers yâ€™all.

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Clear. Lows overnight in the mid 60s.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 66F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 86F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear early, then a few clouds later on. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 67F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High 84F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 69F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate southeast flow will continue through the evening. Isolated showers will also continue over the Gulf waters through tonight. A weak surface trough is expected to approach the middle Texas coastal waters overnight through Thursday bringing a slight chance of showers and a weak to moderate northeast flow for Thursday. Generally weak to moderate onshore flow expected Friday through Monday due to surface low pressure near the Yucatan and Bay of Campeche and surface higher pressure over the northern Gulf of Mexico and southeast United States. Increasing moisture in response to onshore flow will contribute to isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms Friday through Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

More Photos


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued*

Continued


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Even more Pics!*

More now


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Would you believe more?*

More now!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Seadrift Chronicles*

Video was shot by Captain Chris Martin. Thanks!


----------

